

A virus that kills cancer: the cure that's waiting in the cold - yuan
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/9508895/A-virus-that-kills-cancer-the-cure-thats-waiting-in-the-coldc.html

======
tokenadult
Two previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4463519>

(no comments)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4466528>

(comments that the news story goes beyond the facts)

